# Charles Keene College, Leicester



## Goldie87 (Jun 17, 2010)

This site started out life as Leicester College of Technology. It was later Charles Keene College until 1999 when they merged with Southfields college, becoming Leicester College (Abbey Park Campus). The oldest part of the site was built around 1904 as the Lero power station for the city tramways, this closed in 1938 and was taken over by the city education committee. In January 2009 the Abbey Park campus moved into a new building on the site of the old car park. We have been keeping an eye on the place since, but the security measures stopped the place being explored. Looking through windows it could always be seen the place was mint and still full of stuff, even down to cars in the mechanics workshops. This week demolition has started to we were straight down there, though tragically most of the stuff had been cleared out  Still interesting though as I used to visit the place occasionally back when I was a student lol


----------



## killergibbo (Jun 18, 2010)

nice photos mate...

been awhile since i was back in leicester but i spent my younger years hangin around this area and its a shame to see the place go.......but out with the old n in with the new


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 18, 2010)

Good one Goldie. When I was doing my PGCE at DeMontfort some time in the last century, I got taken round here by a mate of mine who was on placement at Charles Keene and witnessed the hilarious sight of about ten lads trying to play football in that corridor which is pictured in number 5. Most amusin'- good times though.
Godzy


----------



## MD (Jun 18, 2010)

was an interesting trip here are couple of mine
lampshades from an idea by lilli 















need a return trip too


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jun 18, 2010)

yes it was a good evening out. this must have been a posh place as there is a piano in the ladies loo. 

and dont forget to use the sponge football and not the plastic one whilst in the gym


----------

